# Is it deeply, disturbingly morally wrong



## Mr Happy (Feb 21, 2008)

Is it deeply, disturbingly morally wrong 

that Im a little attracted to Miss Piggy the Muppet?


----------



## Pookie (Feb 21, 2008)

LMAO

I dont think so, I am pretty damn sure you are not the first


----------



## furious styles (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes. Go wash your hands and pretend this never happened.


----------



## Jane (Feb 21, 2008)

Are you Jewish?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh well, you know what they say about a pig in a poke, or is that a poke in a pig?


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 21, 2008)

Its not just her looks either I'm drawn to her personality, shes feisty and confident and creative and chases the men she wants. Ok now I must be perverted I mean how can you like a Muppets personality?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 21, 2008)

It's sexist that they didn't get a chick to do the voice from the git-go... kinda drag-queen-y...:blush:


----------



## Shosh (Feb 21, 2008)

When I was a child my brothers and sisters and I used to watch The Muppet Show every week. We loved it.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 21, 2008)

hrmm depends...

would you be attracted to a human with the same traits as piggy?

Also, i am hella attracted to Master Chief (halo)....for serious! is that wrong?...hrmmm not sure how related this is because he is of my species ut whatever...man hunk or pork chunk...it's all a matter of preference i suppose...


----------



## Suze (Feb 21, 2008)

Well...I think she's kinda hot.

 

View attachment misspiggy.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 21, 2008)

As long as it's not weird that I used to think Nanny from the Muppet Babies was hot. Even if she was just a pair of stripped socks. I wanted her to stand on my face and make me her bitch.


----------



## David Bowie (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok, I'll admit it, I've always had a crush on Kermit the Frog. :wubu:

This could turn into the Muppet Confessions Thread. lol


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> Its not just her looks either I'm drawn to her personality, shes feisty and confident and creative and chases the men she wants. Ok now I must be perverted I mean how can you like a Muppets personality?



Dude, I have a lifelong crush on Slimey from Sesame Street, and I'm normal and a functional member of society...sort of...


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 21, 2008)

Jes said:


> Dude, I have a lifelong crush on Slimey from Sesame Street, and I'm normal and a functional member of society...sort of...



On Slimey? lolol Actually, Slimey _is_ very cute.

How do you puppet-loving souls fantasize of "loving" your paramours? And is the puppeteer part of the fantasy?


----------



## Keb (Feb 21, 2008)

Seriously, how can you -not- like Kermie? He's sweeter than candy canes.


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> On Slimey? lolol Actually, Slimey _is_ very cute.
> 
> How do you puppet-loving souls fantasize of "loving" your paramours? And is the puppeteer part of the fantasy?


to answer the question...i suspect that i did have a sort of sexual (perhaps more sensual?) response to Slimey as a child, but it was with a child's understanding of the sensual/sexual. So, just like a kid thinks mommy and daddy just lay on top of one another for a minute and a baby is made, I don't really have any fleshed out (or, should I say, furred out) sense of how we'd get.it.awn.

and ...now that i think about it, it's more like...like I saw Slimey and I felt a tingle, but it was the tingle of love, before you really know what loving someone (other than a parent/caregiver) is. He was just calming and soothing and very sweet, to me, and I wanted him. I dind't know what I was going to do with him b/c it never went that far, but I knew I wanted him. Like kids know they want a certain toy advertised during the Saturday morning cartoons. You jsut want it, with every fiber of your being. 

I also had a big crush on Potsie Weber, but that one ended, thank god.

To the OP: you're not alone. Fly your freak flag high, old chap.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Well...I think she's kinda hot.



Gawdemmit, Susie I was going to post that picture!
*Shakes Fist*


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2008)

SLIMEY IS MAH BOYFREN!

http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/637/slimeym4on.jpg


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 21, 2008)

She's a hottie. 

View attachment miss_piggy1.jpg


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> She's a hottie.



oh, now you've GONE TOO FAR.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 21, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> She's a hottie.



I always imagined she had bigger headlights. 




Oh shiat! Did I just admit to thinking about Miss Piggy's headlights! Crap!:doh::blush:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 21, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> She's a hottie.



Ahhhh - not to be a prude, but don't forum rules state clearly that there are NO NIPPLES ALLOWED! And since OP has clearly stated that he has a "thing" for the hottie in the picture, we should really consider his feelings.


*runs away giggling*


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 21, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Ahhhh - not to be a prude, but don't forum rules state clearly that there are NO NIPPLES ALLOWED! And since OP has clearly stated that he has a "thing" for the hottie in the picture, we should really consider his feelings.
> 
> 
> *runs away giggling*



Shouldn't Piggy have nipples like all over the front of her body?
She should have six or eight boobs, right?


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 21, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Shouldn't Piggy have nipples like all over the front of her body?
> She should have six or eight boobs, right?



she certainly should. and rows of piglets attached to them.

i wonder if the children would have the OP's eyes, or his nose...?


----------



## IceTeaPrincess (Feb 21, 2008)

Mr Happy said:


> Is it deeply, disturbingly morally wrong
> 
> that Im a little attracted to Miss Piggy the Muppet?



Classic Miss Piggy has ultra disco-era glam! What's not to love??
I seem to recall Beavis from Beavis & Butthead admitting an attraction to her.
Your only moral failing would be if you tried to break up her & Kermie.


----------



## elle camino (Feb 21, 2008)

when i was a little kid i was always strangely fascinated with miss piggy's feet (that is, when you could see them - usually in photos). like she always had these liiiiiiittle tiny black pointy high heel shoes on, which in hindsight i guess were supposed to be reminiscent of little piggy hooves, but i was always just so enamored of how she managed to be all big and round and fluffy and still balance on these wee, dainty shoes. like the proportions seemed so wonderfully absurd, to little 7 year old me. 
and still to this day when i try on a pair of black heels, if i look in the mirror and my feet/legs look like that (which happens fairly often, actually), i fucking squeal with unmitigated glee in my own head and buy them immediately. 


plus i'm sure i've already mentioned around here a few times that my two style icons growing up (and still to this day) were always miss piggy and dolly parton. those two (plus my mom, i guess) are basically entirely responsible for the elle you see today.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 21, 2008)

She does look hot, but at least for now I'm still supporting Obama.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 21, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> She's a hottie.



pmsl!!!


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> She does look hot, but at least for now I'm still supporting Obama.



You stoopid!


----------



## Jes (Feb 21, 2008)

elle camino said:


> those two (plus my mom, i guess) are basically entirely responsible for the elle you see today.



Well, the elle we see from the knee down, today!

though your story does make me understand that photo much more, now....


I was fascinated by her feet, too. The whole thing was just so...weird.



(i don't know who is in the photo, i was just makin' a funny)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 21, 2008)

^(^@^)^ oink!


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 21, 2008)

Jes said:


> oh, now you've GONE TOO FAR.



seconded. 

I give you Picasso's little known work, Pig Before a Mirror.


----------



## AC4400CW (Feb 22, 2008)

OK, how many of you FAs who grew up watching the Muppets could have been influenced, in your formative FA years, by how the show handled Piggy's size? She was obviously supposed to be big, but was also presented as confident in her appearance. A veritable Big Beautiful Woman, er, Muppet role model. Quick, somebody get some statistics relating size acceptance with Muppet Show viewing.

As for me, all this talk about Miss Piggy is really making me crave more bacon.


----------



## J34 (Feb 22, 2008)

^^^ Very true, it may have influenced more than one or two FA's im sure. And yes, this really has me craving some bacon


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 22, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> On Slimey? lolol Actually, Slimey _is_ very cute.
> 
> How do you puppet-loving souls fantasize of "loving" your paramours? And is the puppeteer part of the fantasy?



I hadn't actually thought it through as far as getting naked with her hmmmmm now that's a disturbing twist, as for the pupeteer I've heard 3somes never work out. : )


----------



## Suze (Feb 22, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Shouldn't Piggy have nipples like all over the front of her body?
> She should have six or eight boobs, right?



I could at least think of 1 person that would've been extremely turned on by a eight boobed Miss Piggy.


----------



## ripley (Feb 22, 2008)

I just want to say that this is the best thread since Total Ass Domination.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 22, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> she certainly should. and rows of piglets attached to them.
> 
> i wonder if the children would have the OP's eyes, or his nose...?



Ever see Muppets' Christmas Carol? In that Piggy & Kermit (as Bob Cratchit) had a few children, some of whom were pigs & some frogs, or maybe they were weird unholy hybrids. I call them Pogs.

Also in that movie, Beaker flips the bird at Scrooge & Gonzo loudly proclaims "God Damn it!" :shocked:
How it managed to get a U certificate is beyond me.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone with a pig woman fetish will like this new film coming out, Penelope, starring Christina Ricci. I had a crush o her when I was kid and saw her on Addams Family. She's way too thin for my tastes, but there is just something about her. 

www.penelopethemovie.com 

View attachment penelope-ricci.jpg


----------



## Jes (Feb 22, 2008)

she was kind of chubbily cute in Buffalo 66 with ole Crazy. Oh, and The Opposite of Sex. Though a lot of that is on account of her big melon head.


----------



## altered states (Feb 24, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> seconded.
> 
> I give you Picasso's little known work, Pig Before a Mirror.



you mean "PIGcasso"






sorry.


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 24, 2008)

I think this belongs in the "weird crushes" thread


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 24, 2008)

Ow- that actually physically hurt!  To retaliate- the Arnolfini wedding portrait!




tres huevos said:


> you mean "PIGcasso"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## funkyvixen416 (Feb 25, 2008)

Miss piggy was my favorite character on the show because she was big and confident and knew what and who she wanted . I was a skinny kid at the time but I still appreciated a real woman like miss Piggy. Maybe that is why i am a bbw as an adult. Anyway i used to think Gonzo was cute. I think i just have a thing for the weird under dog that dosen't get the girl though kermie was cute too.


----------



## IceTeaPrincess (Feb 25, 2008)

elle camino said:


> when i was a little kid i was always strangely fascinated with miss piggy's feet (that is, when you could see them - usually in photos). like she always had these liiiiiiittle tiny black pointy high heel shoes on, which in hindsight i guess were supposed to be reminiscent of little piggy hooves, but i was always just so enamored of how she managed to be all big and round and fluffy and still balance on these wee, dainty shoes. like the proportions seemed so wonderfully absurd, to little 7 year old me.
> and still to this day when i try on a pair of black heels, if i look in the mirror and my feet/legs look like that (which happens fairly often, actually), i fucking squeal with unmitigated glee in my own head and buy them immediately.
> 
> 
> plus i'm sure i've already mentioned around here a few times that my two style icons growing up (and still to this day) were always miss piggy and dolly parton. those two (plus my mom, i guess) are basically entirely responsible for the elle you see today.



I remember feeling that way too about Miss Piggy's dainty feet as a kid! 
:: Goes to Google to try to find pictures of Miss Piggy's feet.::


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 26, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> Anyone with a pig woman fetish will like this new film coming out, Penelope, starring Christina Ricci. I had a crush o her when I was kid and saw her on Addams Family. She's way too thin for my tastes, but there is just something about her.
> 
> www.penelopethemovie.com



Funnily enough when I was a kid I had a chrush on Christina Ricci,.... but she's so skinny these days she looks ill, I would pay good money to see Miss Piggy sit on Christina Ricci and squeesh her ...opps I'm really revealing too much : ) ha ha ha


----------



## Suze (Feb 26, 2008)

Miss piggy. 90's style. Kinda reminds me of Goldie. 

View attachment miss_piggy.jpg


----------



## bb19 (Feb 26, 2008)

She is tall, big and sassy, what isn't to like about her??????:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 26, 2008)

Can't believe nobody has pointed out the fact that Jim Henson was inspired by Loretta Swit (Hotlips Houlihan from M*A*S*H), to make Miss Piggy. Think about it! They are SO alike it's just hilarious. 

View attachment 250px-Hotlipspiggy.jpg


----------



## altered states (Feb 26, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Ow- that actually physically hurt!  To retaliate- the Arnolfini wedding portrait!



No, no - you mean the ARNOLDfini Wedding Portrait! 

(And if you squint into the little round mirror, you can see Eva Gabor.) 

View attachment arnoldfini_wedding_portrait.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Feb 27, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> No, no - you mean the ARNOLDfini Wedding Portrait!
> 
> (And if you squint into the little round mirror, you can see Eva Gabor.)



Ok, if we're playing it that way... 

although I'm not sure why the "artist" bothered to change the position of his hand.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 27, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Ok, if we're playing it that way...
> 
> although I'm not sure why the "artist" bothered to change the position of his hand.




hehe star wars...


----------



## Silversnake418 (Feb 27, 2008)

Meh ya like what ya like man


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 27, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Miss piggy. 90's style. Kinda reminds me of Goldie.



Woo. Hawt.


----------



## altered states (Feb 28, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Ok, if we're playing it that way...
> 
> although I'm not sure why the "artist" bothered to change the position of his hand.



Don't know, but if you asked I'm sure you'd be getting into a level of geekdom you really don't want to explore.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> Miss piggy. 90's style. Kinda reminds me of Goldie.



i dont know why, but this picture reminded me of carrie from sex and the city. I'm not much of a fan of that show, but hrmm...


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> i dont know why, but this picture reminded me of carrie from sex and the city. I'm not much of a fan of that show, but hrmm...



They don't exactly looks like pigs, but it's something there...(maybe not) 

View attachment sarah-jessica-parker-picture-1.jpg


View attachment Goldie.jpg


View attachment MissPiggyIYN.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 28, 2008)

susieQ said:


> They don't exactly looks like pigs, but it's something there...(maybe not)



short, blonde haired, blue eyed bombshells?

plus theyre flirtacious and have sense of humor


----------



## Jane (Feb 28, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> short, blonde haired, blue eyed bombshells?
> 
> plus theyre flirtacious and have sense of humor



And not a one of them with a spare ounce of flesh on their bodies.


----------



## Suze (Feb 28, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> short, blonde haired, blue eyed bombshells?
> 
> plus theyre flirtacious and have sense of humor


Conclusion: We're both geniuses. I bet no one has thought of this before.


Jane said:


> And not a one of them with a spare ounce of flesh on their bodies.


That was without a doubt the funniest thing I've heard today!


----------



## Jes (Mar 3, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> short, blonde haired, blue eyed bombshells?
> 
> plus theyre flirtacious and have sense of humor



i really wish you'd stop talking about me! it's so awkward!


(hahahaha).

Piggy as Janet J. Now that's something....


----------



## MissPiggySue (Mar 21, 2008)

IceTeaPrincess said:


> I remember feeling that way too about Miss Piggy's dainty feet as a kid!
> :: Goes to Google to try to find pictures of Miss Piggy's feet.::


 
To those of you who lust after Piggy's feet, try these on for size. Sorry I don't have the tiny heels, but perhaps the diamond and emerald ring along with my perky shrimp-like toes will make up for it. ; 

View attachment lytoering.jpg


View attachment lydtoes.jpg


View attachment chemise72.jpg


----------



## Ben from England (Mar 28, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> She's a hottie.



It's always sad to see actresses you admire forced to take their clothes off cos there are no roles for women in Hollywood. She looks good for her age, though. 

View attachment miss_piggy1.jpg


----------



## Red (Mar 28, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> It's always sad to see actresses you admire forced to take their clothes off cos there are no roles for women in Hollywood. She looks good for her age, though.



I feel violated.


----------

